# St Ives and Aveeno!?



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone here use St. Ives Apricot Scrub and cleanser?! And I'm looking toward trying out Aveeno facial moisturizer. I've read the reviews here but I still want more feedback. What do you think? I'm a beginner at using scrub, cleanser, toner, and moisturizer. So I'm leaning towards trying these two products! Please let me know what you think!


----------



## monniej (Jan 2, 2008)

i actually use products from both lines and have been very happy with both. i love the st. ives apricot scrub. it does a great job without being too abrasive. my skin looks clean and fresh after using this product. i use it before i use my cleanser. my son turned me on to this one after i mentioned how great his skin was looking! pretty cool when mom can get skincare recs from her son! i love aveeno clear complexion cleanser and their skin brightening moisturizer. the cleanser is my hg!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used St. Ives scrubs for years and I l think they're great! They're even better since they've come out with different formulas depending on your skin needs. They make my skin nice and smooth and for the cost you can't beat 'em!

As for Aveeno moisturizers, I really like the Positively Ageless with spf 30. It seems to work just as well as many of the more high end brands I've paid for.


----------



## Solimar (Jan 2, 2008)

Aveeno is a great skincare line. As for St Ives, the Apricot Scrub, is very harsh, even though it may not seem like it, as the exfoliant (walnuts, I believe) are not perfectly round. They have jagged edges, and can cut your skin, though you will probably never see them. I know it has worked for many people, but it really depends on you. If your skin is sensitive, or if your skin starts to change negatively, I'd stop. A better choice might be sugar or baking soda.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to try and buy some either today or tomorrow and try it out. I'm in need of something for my skin.


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the medicated St. Ives apricot scrub.... my face feels so fresh and clean after using. I have acne-prone skin though, but if you have really sensitive skin I would use this only about once a week or so as the medicated version has both chemical (salicylic acid) and surface exfoliators, but my skin needs this!


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Jan 6, 2008)

I've used the facial scrubs in the past however, after reading some info on the St. Ives product line on cosmeticcop.com I stopped.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't use the apricot scrub, i used to have it a while back but i heard it was too abrasive for the skin. I would try something less harsh. And I have never tried the Aveeno moisturizer, i'd like to though. My words of advice are just not too exfoliate too much, maybe like 1-2 times a week.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 6, 2008)

As for the St. Ives Scrub- the original one is way too harsh, I think. I use the gentle one for sensitive skin and it is much better. Aveeno is a great line. I use their hair-diminishing face lotion and it actually works! I was surprised how well it works.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 6, 2008)

I love Aveeno's moisturizers for in the winter and fall.

St Ives' scrubs are just too harsh and I'd avoid them.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with some of the others, I find the apricot scrub a little bit harsh on my skin. I'd reccomend a less abrasive product. I've never tried aveeno though


----------



## camaiu (Jan 6, 2008)

The apricot scrub is a bit harsh, but I never had a problem when I used it. It'd be way cheaper to just mix sugar (1/4 cup) and extra virgin olive oil (1 1/2 TBSP) as a scrub. It works REALLY well and makes your skin feel amazing afterwards!


----------



## katana (Jan 6, 2008)

My sisters both love the St.Ives apricot scrub, I didn't like it so much, but I'll finish what I have.

I personally didn't like Aveeno either, but I know a lot of women who do use it.

(The body wash is okay)


----------



## HannahNYC (Jan 6, 2008)

I tried the apricot scrub years ago when I was a teenager and it's pretty rough. That being said, if you have rather normal (not sensitive) skin go ahead and give it a shot. These days I prefer the exfoliating powers of a good old wash cloth though - it's economical and far less irritating.

I've never tried the Aveeno facial moisturizer but my infant daughter AND husband use the Aveeno baby moisturizer. He loves it and he has dry, sensitive skin. Good luck!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 6, 2008)

I like and use Aveeno Clear Complextion moisturizer. Its very light and absorbs quickly. In the winter I usually need something a bit heavier though.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 7, 2008)

the st. ives apricot scrub is awsome as both a facial scrub and a body scrub as well.


----------



## monniej (Jan 7, 2008)

if you think the scrub is too abrasive try mixing it with a gentle gel cleanser. it works wonders and takes the grittiness out of the scrub. just a suggestion~


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you think the scrub is too abrasive try mixing it with a gentle gel cleanser. it works wonders and takes the grittiness out of the scrub. just a suggestion~ Ohh that is a good idea! Thank you! I recently just bought both so hopefully it works. I gave it a go for about a week and my skin feels okay for the most part.


----------



## shouyien (Jan 11, 2008)

I like St. Ives


----------



## fatcat87 (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got St. Ives Apricot Scrub from the store as there are many positive advice and comments on it It's really great for its quality as well as its price ^^


----------

